# Beaubourg, pas intrépide !



## totor

Salut, les amis !

Je voudrais savoir si le mot Beaubourg c'est une espèce de gros mot, comme qui dirait Cambronne ! tout court.

Mon auteur (Julio Le Parc, qui est plus à vous qu'à nous, je crois) écrit à propos de l'exposition qui s'est tenu au Centre Pompidou en 2001, appelée " Denise René l'intrépide " : " Beaubourg, pas intrépide ! ".

Bien sûr, il l'en voulait un peu (ou beaucoup).

Quoi qu'il en soit, je comprends pas ce qu'il veut dire par Beaubourg, et je suis sûr que vous pouvez éclairer ma lanterne.


----------



## jprr

Salut che.Après avoir un peu regardé qui étaient toutes ces personnes distinguées,  que je ne connaissais pas, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agit d'un gros mot... peut - être un peu de mépris ou d'amertume, tout au plus.
En gros : la galeriste et Beaubourg, c'est tout un... et ils ne sont PAS intrépides 
Enfin, c'est ce que je comprends... dans un domaine qui n'est pas ma spécialité.


----------



## totor

Salut, che !

Mais alors qu'est-ce que Beaubourg a à voir ici ?

Parce que Denise René est né à Paris et sa galerie y était aussi…


----------



## jprr

Beaubourg, et "le centre Pompidou", où est organisée la rétrospective, c'est la même  chose !
Ta phrase est donc une contestation du titre de l'exposition ... donné  par Beaubourg alias Centre Pompidou.


----------



## totor

Tiens !

T'as raison.

Je savais que le Centre Pompidou était à Paris.

Ce que je savais pas c'est que Beaubourg était aussi à Paris ! 

Je crains alors que je ne devrais remplacer Beaubourg par Centre Pompidou, autrement personne ne va rien comprendre…


----------



## iuytr

Beaubourg = Centre Pompidou. Je ne sais pas si tu as bien compris que ce sont deux façons d'appeler le même musée ? Il y a toujours la possibilité de mettre une note en bas de page.


----------



## totor

iuytr said:


> ce sont deux façons d'appeler le même musée


Je le supposais d'après ce qu'a dit JP, mais je te remercie que tu le dises avec toutes les lettres, iuytr  .

Et oui, faudra que je mette une note en bas de page.


----------



## totor

totor said:


> faudra que je mette une note en bas de page


À tout prendre, je crois que non.

Il s'agit d'un texte très court où les mots Centre Pompidou se répètent 18 fois et Beaubourg seulement cette fois.

Si Beaubourg c'est une autre façon de dire Centre Pompidou, un alias, dixit JP, quelle est le problème de traduire " Centre Pompidou, pas intrépide ! " au lieu de " Beaubourg, pas intrépide ! " et une note en bas de page (quelque chose qui est assez emmerdante) qui l'explique.

… Ou bien je n'arrive pas a bien comprendre le tour…


----------



## Reynald

À l'oral, c'est juste une question de paresse : _Il y a une expo à Beaubourg_ est plus rapide que_ Il y a une exposition au Centre Pompidou. _Dans votre exemple, c'est parce que c'est le titre de l'article. C'est plus court, plus percutant.
(Au fait, Beaubourg est le nom de la rue où il est situé).


----------



## JClaudeK

totor said:


> Il s'agit d'un texte très court où les mots Centre Pompidou se répètent 18 fois et Beaubourg seulement cette fois.


Raison de plus, à mon avis, de laisser Beaubourg (avec une note de bas de page).

'Beaubourg' peut passer pour le nom d'un(e) artiste qui remplacerait 'Denise René', alors que ce n'est pas le cas pour '*Centre* Pompidou'.


----------



## totor

Je comprends très bien ce que vous dites, et je vous en remercie, les amis.

Mon problème, comme j'ai dit, c'est que les notes sont très emmerdantes pour les lecteurs, et je ne les justifie qu'au cas d'un manque d'information des lecteurs hispano-parlants à propos de certains événements qui son très connus pour vous (Beaubourg est un exemple parfait : moi-même, bien que j'y ai été, je savais pas qu'il était connu sous le nom de Beaubourg).

Or, JC, tu dis :


JClaudeK said:


> 'Beaubourg' peut passer pour le nom d'un(e) artiste qui remplacerait 'Denise René', alors que ce n'est pas le cas pour '*Centre* Pompidou'.


Qu'arrive-t-il si je traduit " *Pompidou*, pas intrépide ! ", pour ne pas perdre ce jeu ?

Histoire de ne pas mettre la note…


----------



## Nanon

Salut, totor .


totor said:


> Qu'arrive-t-il si je traduis " *Pompidou*, pas intrépide ! ", pour ne pas perdre ce jeu ?


Eh, non... En lisant la phrase, j'aurais l'impression que tu parles de feu le président Georges Pompidou et pas du centre Pompidou. Bien entendu, l'ambiguïté ne sera pas aussi forte pour le lecteur hispanophone. Mais tout de même, ça m'embête un peu...


----------



## jprr

Salut.
Je partage l'avis de Nanon. Pas "Pompidou" tout seul.
Mais tu peux utiliser "Musée Pompidou".
Le tout est de remplacer un attribut (intrépide ) par un autre, enfin... quelque chose qui fonctionne comme attribut... ou de reformuler la phrase pour garder le sens général.


----------



## totor

Je dois avouer que je comprends pas la phrase.

JP, tu dis


jprr said:


> Le tout est de remplacer un attribut (intrépide ) par un autre, enfin... quelque chose qui fonctionne comme attribut...


Pourquoi faudrait-il remplacer 'intrépide' si c'est le nom de l'exposition de Denise René ?

Si je remplace 'intrépide' je devrai remplacer le titre de l'exposition.

Serait-il qu'il dit : Beaubourg, t'es pas intrépide en faisant une exposition sur Denise René, qui est une salope !


----------



## Nanon

Ce que je comprends sans n'avoir rien lu d'autre que les informations qui se trouvent dans ce fil, c'est que l'expo de Beaubourg intitulée "Denise René, l'intrépide" ne cassait pas quatre pattes à un canard, contrairement à ce que semble indiquer le titre de ladite expo (certainement choisi par référence aux partis-pris artistiques de la dame, et probablement aussi à son caractère).
"Denise René, la sectaire", "Denise René, la puriste", "Denise René, la salope" (je ne fais que citer...) non, ce ne seraient pas de bons titres .


----------



## totor

Nanon, j'ai commencé ce fil en pensant que Beaubourg (en plus de la commune) était un gros mot, et c'est pour ça que je n'ai pas donné beaucoup de contexte.

Je vais mettre maintenant un peu de ce qui précède cette phrase, pour que toi (et aussi tous les autres) voient un peu plus claire :

Le Parc dit dans ce texte, qui d'ailleurs s'appelle

*PAMPHLET à rire (à rire?)*

II parait que nous, que moi, devrions être contents, que nous devrions être très polis, dire merci, merci... Etre au Centre Pompidou par l'entremise de l'exposition « Denise René l'intrépide » devrait nous combler.
"Denise René l'intrépide" ! Titre racoleur ? Titre ridicule ? Titre provocateur ! A vouloir mettre un qualificatif à Denise René, mieux aurait valu demander aux artistes, encore vivants, ayant eu à faire a elle. On aurait eu un florilège de qualificatifs hauts en couleurs et très intéressants pour cerner d'une manière réaliste le personnage, sa trajectoire et son comportement. Beaubourg, pas intrépide !

Peut-être ce qu'il veut dire c'est simplement, Beaubourg, n'importe quoi mais pas intrépide !


----------



## jprr

Ben, relis ton texte de "qualificatifs" à "comportement" - tout est dit. 
"Beaubourg " est le qualificatif qu'il lui applique.
"Comme si" Beaubourg était un adjectif... un attribut (le verbe être est sous-entendu.
=> Denise René  [était ] Beaubourg, pas intrépide.


----------



## Nanon

Au vu du contexte, je comprends que les gens de Beaubourg n'ont pas été... intrépides dans leurs choix rédactionnels et qu'ils auraient pu trouver un meilleur titre pour l'expo. Autrement dit, que le qualificatif "intrépide" (mal) choisi par Beaubourg est un peu faiblard, un peu "grand public", un peu fade, et qu'il ne reflète pas la personnalité de cette chère Denise.

Je n'ai donc pas la même lecture que JP, mais les deux visions pourraient se rejoindre. Beaubourg est un lieu très visité. Les expositions s'adressent au grand public. Si Denise René est "Beaubourg", elle s'inscrit certes dans l'art moderne, mais n'est-ce pas dans une vision quelque peu consensuelle de l'art moderne ? Sans provocation ? Pas dérangeante ? Seul toi peux le dire...


----------



## nicduf

Je suis d'accord avec l'interprétation de Nanon. En choisissant pour cette exposition un titre "politiquement correct", Beaubourg a manqué d'audace, d'intrépidité. Il faut bien sûr conserver "l'écho" intrépide, pas intrépide mais cela ne résout pas le problème de la traduction de Beaubourg.


----------



## jprr

Au final j'ai du mal à voir en quoi nos interprétations divergent
"Politiquement correct", "viision consensuelle" etc... cela reviens à  ce que je dis depuis le début. ...
Beaubourg/centre Pompidou et Denise René c'est tout un. Ils se comportent de la même façon. 

Et là,  je jette l'éponge.


----------



## totor

Mes chers, je dois m'excuser auprès de vous pour ne pas vous avoir donné un peu de contexte. Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'étais convaincu que Beaubourg était une espèce de gros mot, comme j'ai dit dans le premier post, tellement que le nom que j'avais donné à ce fil c'était : Beaubourg (un gros mot ?).

Je vois que maintenant on commence à y voir plus clair, et moi grâce à vous.

Vu ceci, je crois que


nicduf said:


> le problème de la traduction de Beaubourg


n'est pas si important et la phrase mérite sans problème une note en bas.

Merci bien à vous tous !!!


----------



## totor

Tout compte fait, je vous retraduit ce que j'ai traduit :

Quelle intrépidité, Beaubourg ?

… et puis après la note en bas.


----------

